# me and a golden eagle



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hemi, my husband and I went to a hunting show (vendors, clothing, hunting dogs, birds of prey) and the falconer with the golden eagle asked if I wanted her on my glove. I said......Um okay. The largest falcons I've had on my hand were 1.9 kg , the eagle was 6-7 kg. I am not a fan of eagles they tend to bond with one person and that's it. They are much more dangerous than a falcon or hawk. It was a neat experience and I'll stick with the falcons.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That must have been a very intense experience. I would be very nervous being eye to eye with such a big bird, but it is beautiful.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I just have to say that is WICKED COOL! I would have been petrified, but what an awesome experience!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In the Canadian West, the Goldens are the most dangerous birds to small animals. The Bald Eagle is mostly a carrion eater, and a little smaller than the Golden. And even small pets are mostly too big for the Falcons and Hawks. 

The Goldens will take small Minis and Toys.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish I were that brave! Glad you are and I get to enjoy the photo. I would be too chicken to handle an eagle, but on you he looks positively regal! :adore:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a great opportunity..I would have jumped at the chance to hold any bird of prey and you got to hold a big Eagle! That is so cool!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

OH! Very cool! What an experience. I would have jumped at the chance. I think they're beautiful. And probably the guy wouldn't have allowed people to hold the bird if he thought there was a big risk. Right??? lol. :afraid:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I wouldn't have had her on my glove without a hood on.  The falconer didn't let just anybody hold the bird and I warned him before hand that I'd only delt with falcons. I feed the eagles we have at work but that's about it. And that's how I like it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking into the eyes of an eagle is like looking into another world.
Eric.


----------

